# Should I Leave Her Alone?



## katiespickles (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi! I am a new hedgie owner!

I am well aware that it may take lots of time for my girl to become comfortable with me, and I am totally fine with that. 

My almost-6 year old and I just got her Sunday. The first day she was very curious and explored and loved on us and I couldn't believe how friendly she was! I knew they were quiet solitary animals (much like myself, and why I wanted to adopt one so badly!). Well yesterday and this morning she wouldn't unball for me at all. Every time I moved or touched her she hissed at me. 

I'm well aware that this behavior is totally normal. But my question is- should I not be handling her this first week? Should I let her get used to her new home and cage and smells and noises? And try next week? I don't want to over-stress her. I also think she's quilling, as she is 8 weeks old and I have found a few in her fleece blankets I'm handling her in. I also really want to give her a bath (her skin looks so dry and dirty...) but I really don't want to send her into stress overdrive.

I will be putting in a tshirt of mine and my son's this evening when I get home from work. But I just want to make sure I'm not OVER-handling her at this point!

She's eating and drinking great, so I am very happy about that  

Thank you!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Keep handling her. Giving her a week to adjust to the house could undo any accepting of handling she has. 
A couple tips, don't react to any of her defensiveness. 
If she is balled up, keep holding her but make sure her she is face down so she can unroll and not be belly up. She wants to protect her body parts not covered by quills. 
Also some feel more comfortable if they are covered by a blanket.


----------



## katiespickles (Oct 27, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> Keep handling her. Giving her a week to adjust to the house could undo any accepting of handling she has.
> A couple tips, don't react to any of her defensiveness.
> If she is balled up, keep holding her but make sure her she is face down so she can unroll and not be belly up. She wants to protect her body parts not covered by quills.
> Also some feel more comfortable if they are covered by a blanket.


Thank you! I keep her wrapped up because HOLY COW her quills hurt when she's got them all straight out!! She does enjoy being covered  And thanks for the advice on face down. Makes TOTAL sense, and I will for sure make sure she's like that!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Your welcome. 
Adding the closer to your body they are, the more secure they feel. Think back to when your son was smaller, or maybe still. If you hold him out away from your body, he would get wiggly and kind of nervous. But if you hold him close to you he would generally have an easier time relaxing. I think this is a two-fold thing. They feel more secure because they aren't as out in the open, but we can hold them in a more stable way if we have the rest of our body to help. 
Experiment some. Does she do better in darkness or with a bit of light. Noise, does she do better if it's quiet or with some normal noises like the tv on. 

Those fresh quills are sharp, you get used to them and they tend to dull down a bit. You didn't mention using them, but I'll say this anyway. Don't use gloves. They don't help the situation.


----------



## katiespickles (Oct 27, 2015)

No I don't use gloves, but I do use the fleece blanket. I try to pick her up with my hands but her quills feel like tiny little razors lol. I hage actually checked to see if I was bleeding before! 
And i know y'all say not to punish her shy behavior- but how would I even do that? I'm definitely not intentionally, but I don't even know how I would punish a hedgehog lol so What's considered punishment?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It's really more directed at not punishing biting rather than shy behavior in general. Some people will blow in a hedgehogs face to get them to let go, or push back against the bite. These tactics don't really work and often make a bite worse, not to mention the backwards steps in bonding.

It sounds like you're doing good. Two gave you some good advice. I'm sure your girl will come around before long


----------



## katiespickles (Oct 27, 2015)

I think she hates me more and more every day! Still getting her out every evening and hoping for the best!


----------

